# Looking to Roleplay



## BellySpongelover (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey it's BSfan here. I'm looking for partners to rolplay via AIM.

Specifically two kinds of partners.

One: I'm looking to do some typical revenge story stuff, just to feed my interests in the darker side of weight gain fiction. (I know that stuff isn't for everyone.)

Two: I'm an open kind of guy and sometimes I feel like doing more complicated, happier stories. If anyone has ideas I'll rolplay those stories as well.

Basically if you have an idea for a story that you want to try out I'm more then willing to roleplay it out with you or even just bounce ideas.

All interested must have AIM. PM me if interested.


----------



## VVET (Aug 17, 2009)

BellySpongelover said:


> Hey it's BSfan here. I'm looking for partners to rolplay via AIM.
> 
> Specifically two kinds of partners.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm interested. [email protected] & also on yahoo as well


----------



## softbellyrub (Nov 11, 2009)

hey there BSFan! hah i doubt you remmeber me but im oostun from writing.com, ha anyways just logged into dimensions for the first time in ages saw your name and figured id say hi. i also know a nice girl i've been talking to for a while now. I'm sure she wouldnt mind IMing if i referred you ha


----------



## poe103rule572 (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the dark, revenge-led side of weight gain. Especially when someone has so much to lose by gaining weight. [email protected]


----------



## Mac5689 (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried Role play once, It was something nice and simple, but it fizzled out between me and the person i was doing it with. The reason way it fizzled was that she thought that the story we were doing wasn't going anywhere. We were doing a story about the mob, because of the user name i was using.


----------

